# My chicken swallowed a



## Backyardchciken619 (Feb 17, 2021)

My chicken swallowed a 6 inch long air tune for a fish tank. I think it thought it was a worm its been 2 weeks now and she seems okay. Anyone know if she will be okay?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Air tune? Not sure what that is.


----------



## Backyardchciken619 (Feb 17, 2021)

Air tube sorry. A small hose for a fish tank to pump air


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I thought that might be it but just in case . . .

How absolutely certain are you she swallowed it? There should be signs that the thing is stuck somewhere if it's in there.


----------



## Backyardchciken619 (Feb 17, 2021)

I saw it swallow the tube 100% it was 6" long and maybe spaghetti noodle width and rubber texture.
I felt her crop to see if I could feel anything but no go. Then I gave her water and tried to iduce vomiting by holding her upside down and messaged her crop down words but couldn't get her to gag anything up. Its been 2 weeks now and she's doing fine like the rest. Of my girls.
Here she is live
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjYHAcLl6VCU0bp8_KY4THw/live


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I really have no ideas for you. If it becomes a problem only a vet can remove it.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

If it's been 2 weeks and there's no sign of trouble, I wouldn't worry about it. You'd have known by now if it were a problem.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Most likely, yes. If it was going to cause a problem it likely would have. All you can do is monitor her and hope she managed to pass it in secret! That’s a tricky one.


----------



## Coop Control (Mar 3, 2021)

Your chicken will most likely be okay. I had a chicken that swallowed a rubber fishing lure with a hook and all on it. We just cut the fishing line as close to her mouth as possible. She was just fine.


----------



## Coop Control (Mar 3, 2021)

If it stays in her crop, it could cause an impacted crop. To fix that, you just have to do a very simple surgery.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I have seen chickens swallow bits of glass with no ill effects. I would not worry after all this time*.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*There was a post in the above box. Now I see it and now I don't!

Try again-I have seen chickens eat bits of glass with no ill effects. After all this time I wouldn't worry about plastic tubbing.*


----------



## MarkSmith (Jun 9, 2020)

My chickens ate a 9" rubber fishing worm (no hook) 

I fetched it with a pair of forceps 3 days later.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> *There was a post in the above box. Now I see it and now I don't!
> 
> Try again-I have seen chickens eat bits of glass with no ill effects. After all this time I wouldn't worry about plastic tubbing.*


Well, that's one gremlin they didn't get rid of with this new platform.


----------

